# Crappy budget band jig.



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Just a simple band jig, cost $8 including all parts even anti skid rubber feet.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

That will get the job done :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Not crappy at all . You must have meant crafty .  I like it because you can tie both bands at once with out re-clamping . :thumbsup:


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I made it so I can add screws in different locations for larger pouches.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Work horse ;-)
Cheers


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

There's is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks great to me man!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a well thought out band jig well done :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very simple yet will serve you very well..nothing wrong with your jig what so ever....You make what ever will do the job that needs to be done

In my opinion you done very well with your jig,,,,it does not need to be made or look fancy..to do the job ...Best you ya with making bands

May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> very simple yet will serve you very well..nothing wrong with your jig what so ever....You make what ever will do the job that needs to be done
> In my opinion you done very well with your jig,,,,it does not need to be made or look fancy..to do the job ...Best you ya with making bands
> May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~~~AKAOldmiser


It works well, I only dislike how the clips wobble while I try to tie the bands.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

"It works well, I only dislike how the clips wobble while I try to tie the bands."

Would a second screw in each clamp help?


----------

